

What is the going hourly rate for an iPhone app developer? - swdesignguy

Someone I asked threw out the rate of between $250 and $500 / hour.
======
khurrams
Wow, this is amazing. My startup, which i submitted for YC startup, which
focussing on developing IPhone applications, faster , better and cheaper only
charges 30 US $ an hour. Might be because, we are an offshore company.
www.geniteam.com I am looking for a partner for the VC application, let me
know if you are interested. Khurram Samad

